# What is the most aesthetically pleasing saw?



## boda65 (Oct 30, 2009)

Seeing this thread awhile back 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=105611&highlight=remington
I started thinking, what is the most aesthetically pleasing saw. 









I don't care about weight, performance, or manufacturer. Just the saws that look cool. I had never seen this remington before. It just has that Buck Rogers kind of look to it. I also love the old Stihl 090's with dual bucking spikes. Stylish and mean lookin. 




Old homelites, like the Zip. Big, heavy, manly saws. Classic '50s styling.





There are many others, but I want to know what you think. Include pictures if possible.


----------



## cmarti (Oct 30, 2009)

One my sons are running for me......:greenchainsaw:

and I watch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 30, 2009)

For me its the gear drive saws, not that I want to run them all day but they look cool.


----------



## BobL (Oct 30, 2009)

The one that always looks best to me is the one that ran all day without a hiccup, started first or second time, and breezed through that last tough SOB that you thought your were gonna have to leave till tomorrow!


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 30, 2009)

.


I really like the lines of my early 90's 044, and I have long thought that the 036 was the cleanest looking saw. 











The strength and style in the classic lines of the SP125 call back to a time when American saws ruled the woods. 














.


----------



## RNeurath (Oct 30, 2009)

Dolmar CA (foreground) looks pretty sharp.


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 30, 2009)

How about dem apples!!!!





my favorite to run to make the neighbors hate me more


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> How about dem apples!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to rep you for the wildthing video.  it sounds like a swarm of killer insects.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 30, 2009)

Poulan 4000 and MAC PM-800 are some of my favorites. In the older stuff, probably Pioneer RA for me.


----------



## gmax (Oct 30, 2009)

The old Pioneer's look nice,


----------



## litefoot (Oct 30, 2009)

Can you really argue against the PM 610 as the best looking saw ever produced?


----------



## gmax (Oct 30, 2009)

litefoot said:


> Can you really argue against the PM 610 as the best looking saw ever produced?



I suppose they have their uses


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the P series Pioneers.


----------



## Evanrude (Oct 30, 2009)

I prefer the rugged looking saws. Like this here Mall 7, no fancy curves or excessive covers to hide its 'uglyness'. They just look mean.

EDIT: This is not my saw. I got the pics from www.bigdmc.com (Darrin's Chainsaws)


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 30, 2009)

gmax said:


> The old Pioneer's look nice,



How did you attach that new style primer to the inside of the airbox? I need to do that to the one that Dean has.


----------



## gmax (Oct 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> How did you attach that new style primer to the inside of the airbox? I need to do that to the one that Dean has.



It's just wedged in there, a very tight fit.


----------



## Bowtie (Oct 30, 2009)

I have always liked the looks of the 064/066 saws of this era. Also love the looks of an 056 MagII!


----------



## sawbones (Oct 30, 2009)

What is the most aesthetically pleasing saw?

or,,,pleasing to look at


for me the lightning contra from stihl was a leader in design. this pic shows the transition from the blk series to the new contra .

the contra was also far ahead of all others in performance at that time. ( 1959 )..

not like all the boxy looking saws but more streamlined,, aerodynamic looking.

this series saw also had a long run from 1959 to mid 80's. ( US sales ).. ( 1106, 1109 )
contra 59-67. 090 68- to current production in other countries


----------



## boda65 (Oct 30, 2009)

sawbones said:


> What is the most aesthetically pleasing saw?
> 
> or,,,pleasing to look at
> 
> ...


----------



## 7oaks (Oct 30, 2009)

gmax said:


> The old Pioneer's look nice,



Wada ya mean "old Pioneer's look nice"? Those two look brand new!


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## stinkbait (Oct 30, 2009)

7oaks said:


> Wada ya mean "old Pioneer's look nice"? Those two look brand new!



They probably look better than brand new.


----------



## 7oaks (Oct 30, 2009)

sawbones said:


> What is the most aesthetically pleasing saw?
> 
> or,,,pleasing to look at
> 
> ...



:agree2:

I've always called it the "Art Deco" look..


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


>



Hey, I seen a lady on e-bay awhile back selling one of those saws.  I think she was a lawyer? :monkey:


----------



## Trigger Man (Oct 30, 2009)

For me it's usually one I don't have yet! Dang CAD!


----------



## Kingsley (Oct 30, 2009)

Mall model 6. I love the exposed engine, round tank, two man operation and the dual exhaust.






This is not my saw, but it is a nice representation of a 6. Mine is still coming along.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 30, 2009)

gmax said:


> The old Pioneer's look nice,




Shes a beauty. I also have a few of these pioneer- IEL saws and the when you sit these next to the contra the resemblance is uncanny.






I think there was some copying going on between stihl and Pioneer at that time. When you take the tops off the inards look alike..

When I sat with the history gurus, Mike, Wayne and Marshall they told about the connections between Stihl and the US and Canadian company's. IEL, Reed Prentice, Mall and Titan before and after WW2.

IEL's first new style big boys came out around 56. Stihl brought the contra in 59. Pioneer had their 106cc 700G in 62 and Stihls copy of it came in 64. the lightning contra G and GS. 106-137cc.

1962 106cc 700G pioneer


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 30, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> Hey, I seen a lady on e-bay awhile back selling one of those saws.  I think she was a lawyer? :monkey:



Yeah. She used one of my pictures.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Yeah. She used one of my pictures.



Yea, I know, I remember the thread, and asking her crazy questions. I was just messing with ya. Nice saws!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 30, 2009)

Am I the only new school pic thus far?! 


I win. :sword:






:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawbones (Oct 30, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Am I the only new school pic thus far?!
> 
> 
> I win. :sword:
> ...




whoa.......darth vader


----------



## dave k (Oct 30, 2009)

Very good Ric !!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

*Jonsereds XF!*


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the small redmaxes like a 3200 or a 3800 are very nice looking. Unlike most Japanese saws....

Compact, with a combination of curve and line all in a red little package. They radiate energy and balance.

Course I have to think so, as I have about five of them.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 30, 2009)

do love my 041's


----------



## milkman (Oct 30, 2009)

*like the Dolmars*



WoodChucker81 said:


> Am I the only new school pic thus far?!
> 
> 
> I win. :sword:
> ...



I really like the looks of the new Dolmars, 7900 and 5100S, but in the old saw division, the Contra gets my vote. Wait a minute wasn't those the ones that Pres. Ronnie and Ollie supporting?:food:


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 30, 2009)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Am I the only new school pic thus far?!
> 
> 
> I win. :sword:
> ...



I like those too. The little redmaxes are a little more harmonious,but knowing what a 7900 can do to wood makes it extra pretty. (w/28 bc)


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 30, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> do love my 041's



H311 of a saw, possibly go down a a Stihl Classic, but Iron Men never win a beauty pageants.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 30, 2009)

gmax said:


> The old Pioneer's look nice



Yours look great!



Arrowhead said:


> I like the P series Pioneers.



Ed- looking good. I really like how those side-discharge mufflers look...


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 30, 2009)

Not great pics,but all I had laying around. 






(I love my 3120s, but cute they ain't.)


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 30, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> do love my 041's


Since getting mine running, I have to say I'm takin' a likin' to it myself. It's got an art deco 'thang going for it...like an old mercury...

El Rayo X used to hang out at my guitar store in Hollywood. Long live El Rayo X!!!! 

The unplugged version with J-Browne:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFj0fARgdSo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CFj0fARgdSo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Husqvarna model "90"







<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wjm_v47gS0U&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wjm_v47gS0U&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stipes (Oct 30, 2009)

*Jreds are lookers...*

I love the Jreds..The black and red just sets it off,,and the 2186 has been good to me....


----------



## Chris Crouse (Oct 30, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> *Jonsereds XF!*



Very nice! And that is a big saw too. I could spend hours on Mike Acre's site browsing but something about the organiztion makes it hard for me. You really have to know what you are looking for to find it unless you do have hours to spend. He should make a detailed seach function!


----------



## belgian (Oct 30, 2009)

sawbones said:


> Shes a beauty. I also have a few of these pioneer- IEL saws and the when you sit these next to the contra the resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> I think there was some copying going on between stihl and Pioneer at that time. When you take the tops off the inards look alike..
> 
> ...



The moment I laid my eyes on a pioneer 600, I noticed the resemblance with the Contra and fully support your views on it.

Mr Stihl saw a good saw design and took it :agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

Chris Crouse said:


> Very nice! And that is a big saw too. I could spend hours on Mike Acre's site browsing but something about the organiztion makes it hard for me. You really have to know what you are looking for to find it unless you do have hours to spend. He should make a detailed seach function!



He is a very active man, with lots of irons in the fire as I understand it - so he has problems updating his site with info that he has been supplied with, and correct mistakes (there sure are some) - and I guess no time to reorganize it, let's be happy with what it is......

 to Mike for a great site!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 30, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> He is a very active man, with lots of irons in the fire as I understand it - so he has problems updating his site with info that he has been supplied with, and correct mistakes (there sure are some) - and I guess no time to reorganize it, let's be happy with what it is......
> 
> to Mike for a great site!



A big +1 on that one Troll.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Chris Crouse (Oct 30, 2009)

I am happy, just never satisfied! It is a priceless resource and I appreciate it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Oct 30, 2009)

I have to agree on the Jonsered XF.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 30, 2009)

.


A couple more of the 044:














And of the SP:














.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 30, 2009)

stipes said:


> I love the Jreds..The black and red just sets it off,,and the 2186 has been good to me....




Aesthetically pleasing, Yep! that's why I bought a 2153 and a 2171. Great looking saws!


Oh-Yeah, they run good too!




.


----------



## 7600 (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the stihl 051 in older saws, and the jonsered's in the new.


----------



## Hagstar (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the Trail Industries made Lombard/Frontier/Skil chainsaws are the best looking, that's what got me into rebuilding saws. Of course now I've moved on to more functional machines, but I love the Playskool look of the Little Lightening-






John H.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the lo-pro style of the 306 making it very nimble for 59cc in it's era with as much power as any other brand or more back then. Oh ya the green is very KOOL to.
<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&current=saws002-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/saws002-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 30, 2009)

.


I think the PM700 has classic lines.








.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> Aesthetically pleasing, Yep! that's why I bought a 2153 and a 2171. Great looking saws!
> 
> 
> Oh-Yeah, they run good too!
> ...




What is the status of your 2153 by now?


----------



## SkippyKtm (Oct 30, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Husqvarna model "90"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch the video starting at 25 seconds, you'll see a bee about the size of a B-52 flying past the lens. LOL!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

SkippyKtm said:


> Watch the video starting at 25 seconds, you'll see a bee about the size of a B-52 flying past the lens. LOL!




Yep, they seem to like fresh cut wood! :censored:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Husqvarna model "90"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a beauty, for sure!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 30, 2009)

:agree: 


That is one beautiful piece of equipment.


.


----------



## spacemule (Oct 30, 2009)

You all are sure posting some fugly saws.


----------



## logging22 (Oct 30, 2009)

:agree2:


spacemule said:


> You all are sure posting some fugly saws.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 30, 2009)

belgian said:


> The moment I laid my eyes on a pioneer 600, I noticed the resemblance with the Contra and fully support your views on it.
> 
> Mr Stihl saw a good saw design and took it :agree2:




Or,, how about, turn about is fair play? Remember, Stihl had built saws since the 20's. To listen to the history of chainsaws as told By Mike ,Marshall and Wayne was an out of body experience for a novice collector such as me.

The bits I picked up on was that Stihl sold saws through seattle and Vancouver BC prior to WW2 . During the war Seattle mine and mill ( TITAN)
used the stihl design in their twins. 

After the war Mr Mall had a part in getting Andreas stihl released from some type of confinement from war activity.. Remember Stihl made all them army saws to stop the allied tanks..

So because mr Mall was also german he was able to pull strings and help with the release.. Because of that Andreas aided Mall in building their saws..
You might notice the similarity in the KS43 and the Mall 7.

not real sure about the Canadian conections but Seattle and Vancouver had much to do with early saw development.. IEL and PM Power machinery were both based there along with Reed Prentice. 

With all this saw activity so close there was much that blended together and guys that would switch sides. 

dont quote me... I heard a lot in those 3 days with them..


----------



## jerryw66 (Oct 30, 2009)

stipes said:


> I love the Jreds..The black and red just sets it off,,and the 2186 has been good to me....



Got my vote too, jreds have always looked the best in my opinion, Dolmars have never apealed to me, though still red + black.


----------



## Hagstar (Oct 30, 2009)

spacemule said:


> You all are sure posting some fugly saws.




Okay then Mr. Smarty Pants where's your picture  ?? 

John H.


----------



## polardoo (Oct 30, 2009)

*pleasing to the eye*









Shes small but very cute and packs a little punch too.


----------



## spacemule (Oct 30, 2009)

Hagstar said:


> Okay then Mr. Smarty Pants where's your picture  ??
> 
> John H.



My pictures don't gallivant around in such unpleasant company.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

belgian said:


> The moment I laid my eyes on a pioneer 600, I noticed the resemblance with the Contra and fully support your views on it.
> 
> Mr Stihl saw a good saw design and took it :agree2:




If so, Husky did the same with the 90/100 - those actually look better than the Stihls of the time (Contra/Lightning), but the _style_ is about the same!  

The Sihls just are a tad vulgar, in the usual German way.......


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 30, 2009)

My personal favorite is the Pioneer 650, two tone green with nice lines.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 31, 2009)

Pretty nearly any "modern" saw in the '60's looked cool. My feeling is that the manufacturers had the basic function down pretty well, and were just feeling out the market to see what would stick. By the '70's saw design was way more tame and utilitarian. Only lately has saw design started looking cool again.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 31, 2009)

polardoo said:


> Shes small but very cute and packs a little punch too.


 Very nice saw,I like the paint and lines of it.Do you cut with it?


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 31, 2009)

polardoo said:


> Shes small but very cute and packs a little punch too.



This is the saw that come to mind when I first saw this thread. There were a couple at the PNW gtg two years ago and they made an impression on me.


----------



## polardoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Its one of my collectors, I use it enough to keep it in good running condition. That particular bar hasnt seen wood though-too pretty. Thanks


----------



## sawbones (Oct 31, 2009)

polardoo said:


> Its one of my collectors, I use it enough to keep it in good running condition. That particular bar hasnt seen wood though-too pretty. Thanks



Hi Polar. I had all these saws on the bench last week and shot a few vids too. 

the 360 is the only unused bar but has some blems... 

Those logos on the homey bars are actually quite durable.. I have quite a few others that you can still see the outlines on...

995D C91 SXL925 360 650SUPER


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 31, 2009)

polardoo said:


> Shes small but very cute and packs a little punch too.



That is one Beautiful saw! One of the nicest Ive seen. Rep sent.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 31, 2009)

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=032Stihl.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/032Stihl.jpg" border="0" alt="032 Stihl"></a>

I always thought this was one of the prettiest until the 5100 and 7900.

Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 31, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> <a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&current=032Stihl.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/032Stihl.jpg" border="0" alt="032 Stihl"></a>
> 
> I always thought this was one of the prettiest until the 5100 and 7900.
> 
> Mike



:jawdrop: Ugh!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 31, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> What is the status of your 2153 by now?




I have only changed the green gas cap to a black one.
The saw has been to a few jobs, it needs cleaned. The black sure shows the dust. Orange hides the dust better




.


----------



## MinivanFan (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is one of my favorite saws, the EZ Automatic. Sorry the pictures aren't that great, I need to clean the lens of my camera.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116167&stc=1&
d=1259326440


----------



## Mountainman (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't have a photo, but I would have to enthusiastically nominate... the Homelite 870. That's the only old Homie I want badly enough to hope to own some day. And one day, when the stars are right... I hope to find a nice one still intact.


----------



## MinivanFan (Dec 10, 2009)

Here are some better photos


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have always liked the lines of the IEL model RA, almost a work of art in my minds eye.






















Pioneerguy600


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah, the beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder.

For me, my first true love in chain saws. The Sachs Dolmar 112.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> Ah, the beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> For me, my first true love in chain saws. The Sachs Dolmar 112.



I like the 112`s have several but the bare aluminum handle often leaves my left hand blackened, worse on a hot day. Got to put a wrap over them before running them much
Pioneerguy600


----------



## oldmar (Dec 10, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> Ah, the beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> For me, my first true love in chain saws. The Sachs Dolmar 112.



My 112 is my first love, as well. Perhaps not as stylish as some others, but a handsome, strong, true-blue companion. Starting on the third pull, for twenty years or so, is a very attractive quality.


----------



## Hagstar (Dec 10, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have always liked the lines of the IEL model RA, almost a work of art in my minds eye.



WOW!!! :agree2: 

John H.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 10, 2009)

MS440 and the 044, hands down winner!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 10, 2009)

I like most all of them, but of my saws.

Older 064's with metal air filter cover.

At first I really didn't care to much for the looks of the MS200, but it has grown on me.

And like many others the 090.


----------



## gallegosmike (Dec 10, 2009)

*Mac 3-25*

I was in alaska this last june and saw a mac 3-25 in the rafters of the stihl lumber jack show gift shop. Ever sense then, Ive wanted one! Just own, but not use! Flatback carbs are a pain, I hear! :monkey:



http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...d5a75af71e1f447588256c36000cb56c?OpenDocument


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 11, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have always liked the lines of the IEL model RA, almost a work of art in my minds eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup that's the one - better keep your eye on it!


----------



## pwoller (Dec 11, 2009)

Not seeing alot of husky saw on this thread, probably because they are out actually doing something with their saws not taking pictures of them.


----------



## gmax (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pm 271*










I prefer the Pioneers but it looks reasonable


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 11, 2009)

Heres a few that I like.

090





Eclipse Wasp





Pioneer





Jonserreds 81










Super 1050


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 11, 2009)

Lancaster 318










Super pro 125C


----------



## gmax (Dec 11, 2009)

That Lancaster is a real beauty


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 11, 2009)

pwoller said:


> Not seeing alot of husky saw on this thread, probably because they are out actually doing something with their saws not taking pictures of them.




Maybe it's because they are UGLY. :jawdrop:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Lancaster 318



I think that saw should be the thread winner.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 11, 2009)

Carl; That one stays inside, its been built with NOS parts and won`t be run as long as I own it. I have another runner to play with, you are welcome to to run this one anytime. LOL 













Pioneerguy600


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 11, 2009)

I change my vote, I'd have to go with the Lombard invader 682


----------



## Hagstar (Dec 11, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I think that saw [Lancaster 318] should be the thread winner.



For sure, that is *SEXY*. :rockn:

John H.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 12, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Carl; That one stays inside, its been built with NOS parts and won`t be run as long as I own it. I have another runner to play with, you are welcome to to run this one anytime. LOL
> 
> Pioneerguy600



You better watch out - I just might end up on your door step one day wanting to play. I do love the looks of those Pioneers but have passed on a couple just because I already have too many saws that are begging for attention.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2009)

7oaks said:


> You better watch out - I just might end up on your door step one day wanting to play. I do love the looks of those Pioneers but have passed on a couple just because I already have too many saws that are begging for attention.



You best come to stay for a week, it will take at least that long to carry them all out , run them and put them safely away. After 20 or so a day it gets somewhat tiresome. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2009)

This little group here took a better part of a day to take them out,fuel and oil them up, start and cut one block off with each saw and then drain the fluids and put them away.









Lots more where they came from.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## wendell (Dec 20, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!



AUSSIE1 said:


> Husqvarna model "90"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 20, 2009)

.


The bee is funny!



.


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 20, 2009)

pwoller said:


> Not seeing alot of husky saw on this thread, probably because they are out actually doing something with their saws not taking pictures of them.


Na husky are over shadowed by there good looking sister the Jred's.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 20, 2009)

Ouch Jerry...

My eyes hurt from trying to count all those saws. LOL


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2009)

7oaks said:


> Ouch Jerry...
> 
> My eyes hurt from trying to count all those saws. LOL



Your back will probably hurt just as much after carrying them out and back in + run and cut with them, even drop starting 30 lb + saws is a chore nowadays. LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 20, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your back will probably hurt just as much after carrying them out and back in + run and cut with them, even drop starting 30 lb + saws is a chore nowadays. LOL.
> Pioneerguy600



My Pioneer 650 is the only saw I don't dare drop start 30+ pounds and no chain brake, I always start it on the ground.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2009)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> My Pioneer 650 is the only saw I don't dare drop start 30+ pounds and no chain brake, I always start it on the ground.



I cut my teeth on those saws and at the age of 13 was cutting full days with the Pioneer 600 with a full comp 20" bar and chain. Drop starting was all we knew, no saws had chainbrakes back then. Today when I drop start one of my 090`s I get a lot of horrid looks from bystanders, no chainbrakes on them either. As long as I don`t have to do it more than 6-10 times per hour it does not seem to bother me yet.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 20, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> This little group here took a better part of a day to take them out,fuel and oil them up, start and cut one block off with each saw and then drain the fluids and put them away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice pic Jerry looks great.
You have some saws in there that would like to find.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Thats a nice pic Jerry looks great.
> You have some saws in there that would like to find.



Awww, but you have way more nicer saws than I do, stick a few picts up on here.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## catbuster (Dec 21, 2009)

Any Stihl 076/090 with big dawgs... God they look mean.


----------



## Old Mac Guy (Dec 25, 2014)

A fine old thread from 5 years ago. Bump!


----------



## heyduke (Dec 25, 2014)

agreed omg, so i'll contribute pictures of my rice burner.







from the days before plastic money and plastic saws.

que viva nuevo mexico!


----------



## SteveinUT (Dec 25, 2014)

I think this is a pretty sexy saw...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 25, 2014)

This one.


Or these.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 25, 2014)

Debbie and the Binford 4200.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 25, 2014)

This Alpina is pretty sexy, could not get my wife to pose with it.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 25, 2014)

I've never owned one, never cut with one, and I don't think I have even held one, but I think the Homelite 150 is a cool looking saw. Of the 40 saws I currently own, I don't think any of them are particularly attractive. Tools to cut wood. There are a few in this thread that are eye candy though...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 25, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I've never owned one, never cut with one, and I don't think I have even held one, but I think the Homelite 150 is a cool looking saw. Of the 40 saws I currently own, I don't think any of them are particularly attractive. Tools to cut wood. There are a few in this thread that are eye candy though...




Someone say 150...?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## hwrdpromac7900 (Dec 25, 2014)

Skil 1645 type4


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 26, 2014)

Not bad.




I like these too.


----------



## old-cat (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## gmax (Dec 26, 2014)

Some of the old Partners look nice


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## old-cat (Dec 26, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 389529
> View attachment 389527


Hey Clint, I hope that's a shelf queen. WOW! That's way too nice to use! 
I sure hope I can make that 357xp run as good as those do.


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## redfin (Dec 26, 2014)

RandyMac said:


>


What is this Randy?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 26, 2014)

old-cat said:


> Hey Clint, I hope that's a shelf queen. WOW! That's way too nice to use!
> I sure hope I can make that 357xp run as good as those do.


It was too nice for me.... so I sold it to bryanr2. I have a slightly more used 262 on the bench right now.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Thornton (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (Dec 26, 2014)

redfin said:


> What is this Randy?



A 250, it was new, but stripped down to the tanks. I put it together using NOS or nearly new parts.
It is a very early 250, model number stamped over previous series.



I have replaced the starter with a nice yellow one. Has the old fuel tank front, a leftover from when some had the oil tank in front.


----------



## ramv102000 (Dec 26, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> A 250, it was new, but stripped down to the tanks. I put it together using NOS or nearly new parts.
> It is a very early 250, model number stamped over previous series.
> 
> 
> ...


 


RandyMac said:


> A 250, it was new, but stripped down to the tanks. I put it together using NOS or nearly new parts.
> It is a very early 250, model number stamped over previous series.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 26, 2014)

I love Stihls but honestly a Pioneer 650 is sexy
DDave


----------



## SnowCutter (Dec 26, 2014)

I see you guys are posting lots of older stuff in here, so i'll give this newer saw a go. My own 2013 545.


----------



## M&Rtree (Dec 26, 2014)

For me each company has that one saw. 

Stihl 044 wrap handle

Husqvarna 372xpw or 562xpw or 262xp

Solo 681 or 694

Dolmar 133

Jonsered 2171,2153,630 super 

Echo 620p

Poulan counter vibe or Tim Allen 3750

I can go on but I've made my point.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 26, 2014)

Any saw that was once ridden on a dirt trail somewhere....preferably in the 250cc class!



Scott (if it ain't hot, it's just not) B


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 26, 2014)

i think these are quite nice and worthy on my computer desk if it could fit


----------



## Pud (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## CR888 (Dec 26, 2014)

mmmm...that blue Homie is nice. There is lots of nice old saws in the US...its kinda a shame McCulloc & Homelite are not the companies they once were, they used to make stuff that kept the nation proud.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 26, 2014)

dang all that is missing is the Homelite 3100G


----------



## DeckSetter (Dec 27, 2014)

032. Nice swept lines. They're almost art deco in a way.


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 27, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> View attachment 389496


Beautiful! 

I like the body shape of the Dolmar PS6400/7300/7900 saws!
I would love my PS6400 & PS7900 even more if they had black hoods and US style felling dogs!


----------



## wyk (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sawbones (Dec 27, 2014)

Hog Time.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 27, 2014)

just plain sexy here. best bar on the best saw.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 27, 2014)

I want one of these next... 2188, ported of course (that makes it sexier).


----------



## SteveinUT (Jan 6, 2015)

Thornton said:


> View attachment 389568



There's a saw in that pic?


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 6, 2015)

SteveinUT said:


> There's a saw in that pic?


What saw?


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Pud (Jan 7, 2015)

I want one tree monkey , worksaws ???


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## towingace (Jan 7, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I want one of these next... 2188, ported of course (that makes it sexier).
> View attachment 389909


I'm not much on newer saws, but THAT is nice!


----------

